# 9200/9300



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm starting to look at 4x4s, kinda lookin at 9300s and 9300s,anybody have any experience with em?


----------



## clive (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi there. The ones I've worked on have been very good. Just make sure there is no play in the rear pivot. It gets expensive to repair. Should be very well greased. I take it you are looking at the 24/24 transmission. The power shifts are ok but use a twin disc box.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

What about the 8870? Any experience with em?


----------



## clive (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes they where very good to but just where getting abit out dated


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I found one with about 4500 hrs. And found a 9200 with about the same, do u know when they start developing problems? Was the 8870 a better built tractor?


----------



## clive (Mar 1, 2012)

If I had the choice I would go with the 9. If they have been looked after they are fairly trouble free. Any that I've seen have been good till about 9000 hrs. Then the pivot bearings needed to be changed. Had a few back axles chew them selves up but generally good


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

IMO the 8870 is marginally better than the 9300, though due to their age it's getting harder to find well maintained good low houred machines.

We've run both, as well as the 9200's, & the 8870's are a little heavier & seem a little more "solid". 
As I recall the 8870's had a little more hyd flow (albiet at a slightly lower pressure), they also ran a little cooler (engine & hyd temp's) with marginally better fuel economy for the acres covered - the downside we experienced downtime due to a few electrical/sensor problems - the 8870's also seemed a more torquey engine & IMO liked the "hard work" better.

As with any large used tractor, condition, clean oil samples & work/maintenance history is everything - as a rule of thumb in average use/maintenance, I'd agree 8-9000hrs is about usually where the money starts to be increasing spent....


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I saw an 8770 sell with about 3000 hrs the other day for 75,000, I don't think he guy had any intentions of stopping bidding tho. This thing was fresh detailed with 8 brand new firestones. That was probably the new deal I was gonna find huh?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

The best deal that is, dam spell check!


----------

